# Trying to justify buying one



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1970...0987?pt=Military_Vehicles&hash=item2a1e857c2b

No real reason for wanting one. But it would make for one heck of a camping vehicle!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

They look pretty cool bobbed:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man I could do some serious cruisin downtown with one of those!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would love to have one of those Bax. We all have a little Rambo in us.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Needs a gun rack in it...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Needs a gun rack in it...


My Red Ryder would look good in there.......


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Needs a gun rack in it...


I concur. :twisted:


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Just up the road...

http://www.boyceequipment.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MKP said:


> Just up the road...
> 
> http://www.boyceequipment.com/


Ohhhhh man thats cool! 8)


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Do you really need a reason?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Or a spot to park it. I was thinking my front lawn?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

you can get them at DRMO sales (the duece) on most military installations. with a DRMO sale how ever, you buy "lots" and everything in the lot. so for example you want to buy a duece. in the same lot you also get a broken washing machine, 200lbs of busted tools, and a 300 gallon centerline fuel tank for an f16 that has blown gaskets. hell if you were to get the lot just load all the junk in the back of the duece and drive it home


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im assuming youd need a CDL too?


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Bax,
I would think you would need a CDL as it would not be for comercial use.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you ever do get serious about it Luke, I can introduce you to a dude I work with who builds them with his dad. They have done a couple so far. It would make a sweet basecamp rig, that's for sure.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in for the roadtrip in one of those!!! would be a bunch of fun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> If you ever do get serious about it Luke, I can introduce you to a dude I work with who builds them with his dad. They have done a couple so far. It would make a sweet basecamp rig, that's for sure.


Is the dude single (or looking for another wife) looking for a basement dweller wife? I smell a sweet trade in the works.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge! Thats the best idea I have heard all day.... anyone wanna trade one of these trucks for my basement dweller?


----------

